# Nikon Headaches continued



## Alex_Holland (May 4, 2011)

So, after deciding to sell my F body, I bought an FM body. The rewind crank won't stay up in the black rewind hub thing that pulls up from the body. The little crank just falls through and won't stay up. If I can fix it, I will but I have no idea what to do. I'm really determined to get a Nikon outfit going, and every body I get seems to have one little thing wrong with it. Any recommendations for repair? Or any recommendations on what model body to buy, besides the FE? I'm about to blow up.


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2011)

Wire bread tie...


----------



## AUG19 (May 4, 2011)

F3


----------



## Alex_Holland (May 4, 2011)

I think he's right. I'm just going to bite the bullet on this and get an F3. A nice one, that I know won't have problems. I was saving up for a medium format rig, but I guess there goes that.


----------



## Proteus617 (May 5, 2011)

Never messed with a Nikon, but generally the rewind fork screws into the crank.  ONce you get it threaded, use a popsickle stick in the fork and crank.


----------



## compur (May 5, 2011)

Sounds like you have a missing part in your rewind knob area. It's a simple matter to 
replace the whole knob if you find another junker body as donor. Just open the back and 
place something like a screwdriver in the fork inside so the shaft won't turn and unscrew 
the whole knob, crank and all.

Though I have always been a big fan of Nikons I've never taken to the F3.  I know it has 
many fine features -- I just couldn't get used to the digital meter readout in the viewfinder.
I have the same feeling about the FA.


----------



## Alex_Holland (May 5, 2011)

Compur, what Nikon bodies do you favor?


----------



## AUG19 (May 5, 2011)

I agree - buying into the F3 idea will be a change of scene (a different type of 'romance'..hope it doesn't feel like a defection 



compur said:


> Sounds like you have a missing part in your rewind knob area. It's a simple matter to
> replace the whole knob if you find another junker body as donor. Just open the back and
> place something like a screwdriver in the fork inside so the shaft won't turn and unscrew
> the whole knob, crank and all.
> ...


----------



## Alex_Holland (May 5, 2011)

Okay. Here's the problem. Two fixes and I think I can have this camera body back on its feet and my Nikon kit moving forward. 

Here are the two rewind crank housings. The right one is one from my Mamiya NC1000, and the left one is from the FM. I am missing a piece of screw on metal there that acts as the spring for the crank.






They're on eBay for like 6 dollars, so I guess I'll fork over for one of those... -.-








The other fix that needs to be done is on the film advance. The black plastic cover that goes on it where your thumb lies needs its second screw, so I'll have to go to Lowe's and find out what that is...





That, and a little dusting off and I might have a workhorse.


----------



## compur (May 5, 2011)

Alex_Holland said:


> Compur, what Nikon bodies do you favor?



For manual focus I prefer FM, FM2, FE, FE2 and the Nikkormats, especially the EL models.  
The F2 is also nice but a bit more complexity than I need.

And, though my friends laugh, I also like the N2020 because it's the world's only 
auto-focusing manual-focus camera.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 9, 2011)

Sounds like you've had bad luck, if u can afford it, there's nothing I can recommend more then a nikon f2as.


----------



## Silkfeather (May 25, 2011)

I have 3 F2s they are great, used them for 45 years.  You can get one on Ebay or your local GOOD camera shop.  Used stuff everywhere, check it out before you buy.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 25, 2011)

Who are you buying these cameras from?  Why can't you return them? Nikon cameras are very durable and rarely have problems; however, if you are buying them from a place that doesn't offer returns then it's likely you are going to buy a broken camera (they'd sell it at a more reputable place for more $$ if it was problem-free).

If you buy off ebay, you can return the camera if they have a problem that wasn't advertised.

That said, the parts you need to fix your rewind crank can be purchased on ebay as well.  About $12 for the entire assembly, less if you know the exact part you need.


----------



## Alex_Holland (May 25, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm using this camera right now. All that I need to buy now is a new rewind crank apparatus (even though the release lock doesn't work) and a new crank. Both are cheap. I love this camera though. Here's an image I've taken with it...

http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...449361&Signature=GOaRGMbajHAeMlaTQ03r7uouk5c=

50mm f/1.8 w/ expired Kodak BW C-41 stuff.


----------

